# Mi scappa la pipì



## The.Rovs

Salve a tutti, la domanda è banalissima, però per la curiosità non c'è mai freno: qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se esiste un corrispettivo spagnolo di "mi scappa la pipì"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Beh, credo che scappi a tutti, a presciendere dalla lingua parlata..

TU come lo tradurresti?


----------



## The.Rovs

Hahaha quello sicuramente, comunque io su internet ho trovato "perderé mi pis" però non so se è giusto.


----------



## chlapec

The.Rovs said:


> Hahaha quello sicuramente, comunque io su internet ho trovato "perderé mi pis" però non so se è giusto.


Assolutamente no.
In Spagna:  "se me escapa el pis*" (ad esempio, in un annuncio di assorbenti igienici); "me hago pis"; "me meo".

*In termini medici si parla di "tener pérdidas de orina".


----------



## Geviert

Voto por "me meo".


----------



## yaya.mx

Y no puede faltar el: "me ando meando"


----------



## Neuromante

Evidentemente estamos ante la enésima pregunta sin el mínimo contexto necesario para ser respondida


----------



## danalto

yaya.mx said:


> Y no puede faltar el: "me ando meando"


Me gusta, esto!!!  Pero, se puede decir siempre?


----------



## Neuromante

No, todo depende del contexto.


----------



## danalto

Neuromante said:


> No, todo depende del contexto.


Claro, pero es como una broma...?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Tu dirías _stò pisciandomi_ "siempre"? ¿Verdad que no? Pues mear y pisciare son el mismo verbo.


----------



## elitaliano

A questo punto mi incuriosisco, e rilancio.
In italiano "*mi scappa la pipì*" è impiegata come espressione infantile, è la tipica maniera con cui un bambino si rivolge alla madre per tale esigenza.
Anche un adulto la potrebbe usare, rivolto ad altri adulti con i quali è in confidenza, in sostituizione della più riservata "devo andare al bagno", ove non si specifica chiaramente "a fare cosa".
"*Devo andare a pisciare*" lo percepisco come termine grossolano, lo può usare un adolescente con un coetaneo, oppure  un adulto non propriamente educato.
"*Devo andare ad urinare*" è neutrale e  formale (esempio il paziente in ospedale avverte l'infermiere).

A questo punto non so come accoppiare le tre espressioni italiane da me citate con relativi contesti con le omologhe citate dagli amici ispanofoni.


----------



## chlapec

Allora, un bambino dice solitamente: "me hago/me estoy haciendo pis/pipí". Un'amica a un'altra amica, anche: "Espera un momentito, que me estoy haciendo pis, ahora vuelvo". Fra uomini, se sono amici, o giovani, è più comune: "me estoy meando, (vuelvo ahora)/ voy a mear". Certo in qualunque situazione si può dire la più educata espressione "tengo que ir al baño, voy al baño". Fra giovani, si usano qualche volta delle frasi più grossolane: "voy a echar una meada". "Voy a orinar" è, diciamo, troppo formale (alcuni la usano, comunque).


----------



## yaya.mx

O también para '*mi scappa la pipì*' está el: '*me estoy haciendo del 1*' o '*tengo que hacer del 1*' (no sé si en todos lados se use esto de los números para decir qué es lo que tenemos que hacer: 1= pipí, 2 =popó.. jeje), mucho más usado entre niños que entre adultos, aunque también se puede.


----------



## Daniele91

io sapevo

"mi scappa da pisciare=se me escapa de mear"

"mi sto pisciando addosso = estoy a punto de mearme / estoy meandome por encima"

)) aspettiamo conferme dai natii


----------



## hteamm

Yo también he oído "_mearse encima_" o "_hacerse pis encima_".
Lo que no me queda claro es si sólo se utiliza para hablar del hecho concreto (por ejemplo hablando de un niño) o también de manera figurada, como en este caso, en el que en un contexto coloquial y más o menos infantil diríamos en italiano "_mi scappa la pipì_", "_mi sto facendo la pipì addosso_", "_me la sto facendo addosso_" o "_mi sto pisciando addosso_" (en orden del menos vulgar al más vulgar ).

ej.

1) El niño se hizo pis encima. (hecho real)
2) Tengo que encontrar un baño enseguida porque me estoy meando encima. (sentido figurado)

¿Son posibles las dos frases?
Gracias


Saludos


----------



## voltape

Muy intersantes los aportes, pero cuidado, al menos en el Perú es grosero decir "mear" .  No se les vaya escapar el verbo mear en cualquiera de sus tiempos, o meada.  Es vulgar y está en la misma linea que "cagar".  Disculpen las expresiones pero entre lingüistas "todo vale".  Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

hteamm said:


> 1) El niño se hizo pis encima. (hecho real)
> 2) Tengo que encontrar un baño enseguida porque me estoy meando encima. (sentido figurado)
> ¿Son posibles las dos frases?



Sí, las dos son posibles. 
Pero la segunda (_porque me estoy meando encima_) solo en ambientes de confianza: amigos, familia...


----------



## gAddict

Siempre depende del contexto, pero salvo situaciones muy muy informales, es mejor decir "voy al baño"... sin especificar.


----------



## elitaliano

Grazie a tutti...ora so come fare


----------



## PULGAR

mi scappa la pipì = me hago/estoy haciendo pis o pipí
mi faccio la pipì addosso = me hago/estoy haciendo pipí encima
queste sono, diciamo, un pò infantili (in Spagna, almeno). 

Tengo que hacer pipí! 
è una versione abbastanza neutra (sia per adulti che per bambini), ma ovviamente si usa in un contesto familiare, non al lavoro ad esempio.

Non sono d'accordo che "mear" abbia la stessa connotazione di "pisciare" ma da quello che dice voltape, questo potrebbe essere una questione regionale. Non è sicuramente un registro alto, ma se dico "me meo/estoy meando" non sono offensiva, giusto un pò grezza, ma non ai livelli di pisciare. In Italia "pisciare" per le persone si usa raramente e spesso si attribuisce a un livello culturale bassisimo. La differenza è sottile ma c'è.


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina usamos las mismas expresiones que ya indicaron:
Informalmente: "me estoy meando", "me estoy meando encima", "me voy a echar una meada", "me voy a mear", "me meo (encima)" "me estoy haciendo pipí", "me hago pis (encima)". Con el verbo "mear" suenan más groseras o vulgares y con "pipí" son en general infantiles, pero también se usan como eufemismos. Lo más común es que un adulto diga: "voy al baño", "tengo necesidad de ir al baño", sin indicar si quiere hacer "pipí" o "popó" (caca), mear o cagar/hacer caca, aunque entre amigos o familiares sí se dice "me estoy haciendo pis o pipí".
Una forma educada adulta de expresarlo es también "debo ir a orinar", "tengo necesidad de orinar" "me estoy orinando". Esta última ya no suena tan bien, ya que expresar qué se quiere hacer (si pis o caca) no es muy conveniente en ciertos ámbitos por lo menos. 
Además se escucha "hacer lo primero" (sería pis) y "hacer lo segundo" (sería caca). Son informales y familiares.

He oído también "me estoy piyando" y decir "pish" (así suena pero no sé cómo se escribiría en español, ya que no existe ese grafema "sh") Ese verbo "piyar" escrito así no existe, pero debe ser una traducción del "pisciare" del italiano, también parecido a "to piss" del inglés. Yo confieso que he dicho de niño "me estoy piyando", porque lo he escuchado en el ámbito familiar.


----------



## ninux

Paulfromitaly said:


> Beh, credo che scappi a tutti, a presciendere dalla lingua parlata..
> 
> TU come lo tradurresti?



Scusa Paul... Non ho saputo resistere. ma si dice prescindere, credo che ti sia "scappato" 
Anch'io voto me meo, anche se non sarebbe la traduzione letterale.

He escuchado también "quiero picí"... (Pero con "hacer" sería mejor)


----------



## ninux

elitaliano said:


> A questo punto mi incuriosisco, e rilancio.
> In italiano "*mi scappa la pipì*" è impiegata come espressione infantile, è la tipica maniera con cui un bambino si rivolge alla madre per tale esigenza.
> Anche un adulto la potrebbe usare, rivolto ad altri adulti con i quali è in confidenza, in sostituizione della più riservata "devo andare al bagno", ove non si specifica chiaramente "a fare cosa".
> "*Devo andare a pisciare*" lo percepisco come termine grossolano, lo può usare un adolescente con un coetaneo, oppure  un adulto non propriamente educato.
> "*Devo andare ad urinare*" è neutrale e  formale (esempio il paziente in ospedale avverte l'infermiere).
> 
> 
> A questo punto non so come accoppiare le tre espressioni italiane da me citate con relativi contesti con le omologhe citate dagli amici ispanofoni.


Aggiungerei "*devo andare a orinare*" (credo che siano corrette sia con la o che con la u).
E ancora in medicina far *minzione (*da non confondersi con *menzione) *


----------



## Gamen

Es cierto. También decimos "me hago pichí" "me estoy haciendo pichí". Suena infantil.

Y tenemos "hacer una micción" como término más médico, lo que equivale a "orinar".


----------



## chlapec

Bien, pues para continuar ilustrando sobre el elenco de posibilidades, falta por mencionar (y no miccionar) la expresión "*hacer aguas menores*" (miccionar), como "contraposición" (es un decir) a "hacer aguas mayores" (defecar).


----------



## Gamen

Buen dato. Esa expresión chlapec es deconocida en Argentina.


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece que "Hacer aguas menores" no funciona bien en la duda inicial, que se refiere a la necesidad de ir urgentemente al baño: Tendría que decirse "Debo ir a hacer aguas menores urgentemente" o algo parecido y queda fatal. Lo cual no quita que sea una forma incluso elegante de decir "miccionar"
Otra forma que presenta el mismo problema, no elegante pero tampoco vulgar, y con problemillas según el contexto, sería "cambiarle el agua al pajarito" Es un poco demasiado festiva para según que situación.


Por cierto: Hacer aguas menores es una forma bastante clásica e incluso recogida en la literatura añeja, creo que muy normal en casi cualquier parte. Seguramente en Argentina ha caído en un completo desuso.


----------



## autrex2811

The.Rovs said:


> Salve a tutti, la domanda è banalissima, però per la curiosità non c'è mai freno: qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se esiste un corrispettivo spagnolo di "mi scappa la pipì"?



*Estoy que me hago de la pipí* (no tan vulgar como "mear"). No sé si "mi scappa la pipì" sea vulgar en italiano.

Saludos


----------

